# No-bute for labrador



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I was advised to buy some No-bute for my 10-year-old labrador who suffers badly with arthritis, so I ordered it and it arrived the other day. Now just need advice on dosage. It says on the bottle, for dogs, give 1ml per kg of body weight, up to a maximum of 25kg. Now my dad says Kande was about 40kg at her last weigh-in, but I'm unsure how much to give her. I think the lady that recommended to me, who has horses and dogs of her own, said she should be on about 10ml No-bute a day. This sounds more realistic because even for horses, the bottle says no more than 25ml/day, but obviously with the instructions I noted earlier, I'm confused !
Anyone ever used it, and how much would you give ? Do you just put it in their food ? 
Also, she's been prescribed Metacam, I'm guessing it's fine to use alongside this ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wouldnt give them together without checking with the vet


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

agree'd id ask the vet but can u let me know how this works? my dog is ok at the moment but she has arthritus due to her hip dosplacier that is gonna be a pain when she gets older would be good to know for then x


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's the same stuff as I used many years ago it's a derivative of devils claw. I wouldn't use it with the metacam, cos as far as I am aware (anyone with more specific knowledge feel free to contradict) the stuff in devils claw is a naturally occuring non-steriodal anti-inflammatory, as is metacam. Overdosing on nsaids can lead to gastric ulceration and renal failure. So one or the other but not both!


----------

